# Florida Fisherman ll May 44 hour full moon trip



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Florida Fisherman ll May 44 hour full moon tripLast Tuesday the Florida returned with a huge African Pompano:The prized African Pompano can be found throughout the tropical oceans and seas of the world from the east and west coasts of the USA, South America, Africa, the Indian Ocean, Asia, Australia, as well as many islands of the Pacific:Let's do it again!Next week we will be anxiously awaiting the return of one of Florida's best, Mr. Larry Miller. Larry is now in Canada fishing the Detroit River, and Lake Michigan for huge Lake Trout, and Coho Salmon:Larry, wish you could be with us for this trip.*Friday, May 17, 2019, as we board the Florida Fisherman ll for a 44 hour full moon trip our thoughts are on snapper. The May full moon is 5/18/19 @ 5:11 P.M. Snapper have a tendency to go a little 'crazy' during the full of the moon periods.*First-up... Plenty of very lively Pinfish:Let's go!Will goes for the GOLD:See you Sunday morning. We are out of here:Will and Jason makes sure we are ready. Staff Sargent Mr. Jason Cubero is all ears:Speaking of ready... Boy! Are we ever ready for this:We will be fishing for over 24 hours. Rest is essential:But trolling is ever so exciting:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Things are looking good, very good:As we prepare to fish all day Saturday, Will makes sure Friday's huge catch is iced down:Let the fights continue:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Fishing out of North Carolina is the father/son team of David and Jacob Sorrells:Blackfin Tuna are no match for Jacob, he caught two:Young Jacob is in the eighth grade at Carton Middle School. He is anxiously awaiting High School. Jacob not only fishes, but loves to hunt. His favorite weapon... The mighty 45-70. Graduate from High School? You had better believe it. To honor the event, Dad has promised a caribou hunt.* Way to go, Son, way to go:When you are fishing 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida, even the porgy's are a 'little' on the LARGE size:June welcomes the opening of American Red Snapper, and Gag Grouper season. ARS we be open from 6/1 until 8/2; Gag Grouper will remain open for the remainder of the year.Pay Back Time:Staff sergeant, Mr. Jason Cubero, Lithia, Florida, has served our country for the last 18 years. What an honor having this American Hero fishing with us.*Mr. Cubero is stationed at MacDill Air force base. This brings back many memories. In the fifties B-52 were stationed at MacDill. Once you have seen one coming in for a landing, roof-top high, you will never forget it:Speaking of never forgetting, sergeant Cubero will never forget what this Gag did to his rod:We were in huge Triggerfish the entire trip:Talk about huge:How about 'huge' eyes?Saturday evening... We have been fishing for over 24 hours:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Time for a comforting hot shower and a visit toJersey-Girl:Time to hit our comfortable bunks for the long ride home.*See you back at the dock:Early Sunday morning. Jacob is all smiles:Talk about 'all smiles'! Winning both the snapper & grouper jackpots will put a smile on anyone's face:When Tammy gets home, she is all smiles:Check out the action-packed video of our trip.You will be amazed:








Bob Harbison

Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

